# Peachtree City, Fayette County, Ga Adult Male



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Holy Handsome!!!!









Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Peachtree City, GA | Shultz

"Large, stunning boy. This is "a lot of dog", and we will need to make sure "Shultz" goes to the appropriate home. This is an intelligent, confident, willful boy who will need an experienced dog owner with the proper environment and resources to keep up with him. He knows basic commands, and is super sweet, happy, and loveable. Therefor, Shultz will also need to be a family pet who lives in the house, he will not be adopted out to be a guard dog or to be trained to be aggressive for other uses. A home visit and interview will be conducted."

Fayette County Animal Shelter


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am bumping this boy up so that people can see him on their lunch breaks.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

He's so beautiful.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Shultz sounds like he'd be the ultimate dog for the right person(s). BUMP!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just talked to the shelter. Very nice man with whom I spoke.
Schultz is estimated at 4 years. Came is as a stray with a female, but no owner reclaimed them. The female has been adopted.
He is a big strong friendly guy with no manners or apparent training.

As always, I can help as possible with transport, and maybe even overnight hold for approved rescues or adopters.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

---Mary


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone have an opening for this gorgeous, social, friendly, untrained boy?


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

If I can get him to VA I think I know the perfect person to adopt!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Let me know. Very slim, but I have the possibility of a direct transport to Va the first week of June.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Let me know. Very slim, but I have the possibility of a direct transport to Va the first week of June.


Awesome, I emailed the person who I believe is interested. Either way, I DEFINITELY have a foster in VA. I think the important thing is getting him in a Rescue if someone won't adopt him straight out. For that, of course, I need a temp test.

The guy interested may adopt him and take on the medical bills himself!  
How should we go about getting him an official written up temp test? Shoudl I call?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I called, the gentleman was very nice, helpful, and knew the dog. Not like in big shleters where the phone person has no clue what dogs are in the shelter. So a phone would be a good idea I think.

Just in case, I will email my club member who works at the Detector Dog School, and see if he might be able to go by and get a feel for this dog as well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Echolicious - is this pull through rescue or again on your own? If through the rescue, great! If not, then this could be problematic. And I think it is really great that you are advocating for the dogs so much, but, and I think others on this board will back me up, advocating for them means utilizing some things we have found to be best practices. 

Or to put it another way - there is a good way to do things and a not so good way to do things. We have seen the not so good way numerous times, sometimes without consequence and other times with very bad consequences. For the dogs. 

From this thread it seems like you are talking a straight adoptions, without the eval time, vetting, and proper matching each dog needs. And each family needs for their dog to have. Brokers and others do this often - see a dog in the shelter, get the basic shelter eval, straight adopt, and 3 weeks later - mess. Best practice in addition to having a GSD person solid eval in a shelter with people and different dogs includes keeping them in their foster home for 3-4 weeks minimum. Meet the family, see if it's a match, see if the family even likes the dog after they meet them. Especially given his willful and confident nature - wonderful, I think, but these are the guys who most need advocates. 

Heartworm status - this is a dog in GA. Enough said! How much does HW tx cost an individual. Here for a dog that size it's about $700 now. 

Pulling with a GA license, transport - not always easy from GA. Paperwork, vaccinations, health certificate. Temp foster. $$$$, time, coordination, checking. 

But not just for this dog, for each and every dog a rescue takes in, this is just a part of the process. To be fair to the dog. 

I am sure when you are new this all seems like a bunch of ridiculous hoops to jump through. But when you see the rescues following these practices, the happy families and dogs, you can start to understand why they do it. Also when you see dogs pulled and evaled as one thing, coming out as something different, pulled and needing thousands of dollars in health care, pulled and needing months of work in all areas, you realize that you are giving the dog the best possible chance at a true forever home doing it this way. 

There are posts in general rescue about this type of thing to look over, lots of us oldies posting them and a lot of people who tried the other ways and aren't around anymore.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Echolicious - is this pull through rescue or again on your own? If through the rescue, great! If not, then this could be problematic. And I think it is really great that you are advocating for the dogs so much, but, and I think others on this board will back me up, advocating for them means utilizing some things we have found to be best practices.
> 
> Or to put it another way - there is a good way to do things and a not so good way to do things. We have seen the not so good way numerous times, sometimes without consequence and other times with very bad consequences. For the dogs.
> 
> ...


Jean, this is all new to me.. so please feel free to shoot a PM to me about the "not so good ways". I am genuinely wanting to hear opinions from the more experienced.

I don't intend to pull these dogs for straight adoption at all. If pulled, I require an evaluation on temperament, and then would be vetting the dog before I placed it (unless the approved adopter chose to fund the medical biils--which I would then still require proof of). The main goal is the find a rescue to take them on, but if unable too, I have funds set up to medically vet the dog without a rescue's help. There are also approved adopters/fosters who are willing to help with the fostering of the dog until it can find a placement.

Basically it is maintaining the rules and requirements of most rescues, but with a bit more leniency in terms of pulling them faster to save their life. The process after that would be the same as any rescue.

As I said, this is new.. so feel free to enlighten me please. I truly want what is best for the dogs.. and I know the south is overrun and putting dogs down frequently.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

One thing you need to be here is transparent, which is why I am not going to go to PM - this is great for all people to know. Transparency: If I were to want to pull a dog, I would say who I was pulling for specifically - maybe not to the foster's name, but I would say I am working on pulling this for GSD Rescue of Wherever. 

I think what you want to do to learn this best is to work within your rescue group. Learn more about the inner workings. The who, how, why, when type thing. Pair up with the intake people. Take some time to meet with them and see how they are doing things and if it matches up with what you are thinking. 

I don't think there is a faster way that is better. And by asking to work with them more closely, you will get all that great information from the system you are working in. 

Here is what you are saying - 
Shelter/other eval and pulling faster (how is it faster if you are going through the same steps?) - vetting - unknown foster - unknown rescue. Or not. With you? Don't say. That would not make a lot of people comfortable. 

Where is the speed coming from? What is the leniency you are speaking of?

I was once (and sometimes still am - but know now to ask...ummm...most of the time) one of those "why don't they...." volunteers. Because I too wanted things to go faster, take some shortcuts, didn't see that all foster homes were not equal and you couldn't just take Dog A and put them with Foster B and it would all be good. Slap a dog on a transport and hope that everything would go well. Hope that the medical bills were things that could be covered. 

I hope you don't think I am lecturing you - I think it's great that you have enthusiasm and willingness to learn. But I will tell you rescue is a case study in supporting the story of the tortoise and the hair. 

It is not our responsibility or our fault that these dogs are being put down at phenomenal rates. We cannot keep up. Prevention is a whole 'nother area that needs help. 

We have to do right and well for one dog at a time. When we lose that focus and frenetically try to fix problems we did not create, bad things can happen to people and dogs. 

Thank you for listening - it is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

*Jean*, I do genuinely want to hear what you have to say. A few other people have said the same thing, and I'm having a hard time grasping it all. The more people I hear from, the easier it may be to "click" in my head to slowwwwwwwwwww down.

As crazy and frantic as I sound, I have been making sure to put these dogs in appropriate homes. Well, so far I have only saved ONE. Before I placed him, I kept him for a day to get him vetted, and asked about her home dynamics (she is a foster with the humane society) and what her dogs were like. I didn't want to hand a dog that hadn't been given vaccinations or that didn't fit into her situation. So, I am trying to be as careful as possible.

I can't say what makes what we do more lenient or efficient.. I can't speak for other rescues, ya know? One day I would love to start up my own rescue, and until then I do plan to learn the ins and outs so that I can do so productively and make it the best for all parties involved. This all came about because I asked my local rescue to save one dog and they didn't have the space.. so I took it upon myself to handle. I met a few people and we all worked together to save him. It turned out wonderfully in the end. I guess that one good experience that gave me such a wonderful experience motivated me and pushed my drive into higher gear to help the dogs who are being overrun in the south.

I am curious--why are heartworms so bad down there? How can we help prevent that? I'd love to look more into that as well. I have never been happy in a career, and always unsure what I wanted to do with my life (I am 24) and this is the ONE thing that I have found. I have tremendous passion--and I suppose my excitement is just going overboard with it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Not only one! One! BUT - doing it even more slowly - that is what rescue's selling points is - we support shelters but most have no policies for adoption. So the family isn't well checked. And the dog isn't either. Rescue offers more information for adopters to help the dog and the family make the smoothest transition. Best for them all. I love when people adopt from shelters though! But our "niche" is providing more. 

I will PM or post later - my dogs are pushing me around. 

We can make you like the Bionic rescuer. We will help you be stronger. There are a lot of people on this board I really respect (and won't list because invariably I will miss someone, then have to do that post after like oh yeah, he-he, her too and feel like an idiot) and they are also here to help learn from either our mistakes and the mistakes of others. When we do this it's not to tamp someone down, but to make sure the dogs get the very best from us they can. 

Heartworms - I don't think they do much prevention? I am not sure if root cause was ever looked at. Lots of mosquitoes? I am sure the GA people may have some ideas. And then if they are puppies they are LOADED with worms and parasites! 

That passion is important - it keeps us going - and add systems and procedures and you can do tons!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Echolicious said:


> As I said, this is new.. so feel free to enlighten me please. I truly want what is best for the dogs.. and I know the south is overrun and putting dogs down frequently.


Is there an established, reputable rescue in your area that you can buddy up with and learn from? It wouldn't necessarily have to be a GSD specific rescue, juts one that has been doing this for a while and has a system of protocols in place that safeguard each dog they take responsibility for.

We all have to start somewhere, and your passion and enthusiasm is welcome! You will be worth your weight in gold to a rescue.
Sheilah


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Echolicious....please call me tomorrow morning about all of this.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just liked your FB page thanks for your efforts in saving our breed!


----------

